# calls for skip's predator days



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I started turning calls this summer and glenway gave me some of the flame boxelder he had so I've made 30 calls for skip's hunt here are some pic.s













































this was fun to do and I've never took a log and cut it down into turning blanks so that was cool to do also good news is I still have all 10 fingers


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice looking Calls Bud and being your a two time Mi Rondy calling Champ bet Their going to sound Great too-------see ya in 16 days*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful work there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pokey, you've been busy! Glad they "turned" out. Man, that's some good recycling right there. Much better than heating my house with that wood.

And, YD, I've saved some for you when you get settled in your new location.

And, Swampbuck, I think you left out one exclamation point.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking calls !!

Question, why do you turn the blanks into dowels before turning the call. Are you using a collet chuck ? Not a problem but an extra step in my eyes, but very nice job on the calls !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thank you guys it means a lot i have a lot of hours into these calls


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looking calls !!
> 
> Question, why do you turn the blanks into dowels before turning the call. Are you using a collet chuck ? Not a problem but an extra step in my eyes, but very nice job on the calls !


prairiewolf the steps I take are turn blank round between centers then put my 3 jaw chuck on and chuck up blank and drill out sound chamber and 1/2'' hole past that a little bit then drill the rest of the way through for reed sleeve then sand and finish sound chamber take blank out and mount in on my 1/2'' expanding mandrel put that in the chuck and turn sand and finish the outside of the call body I do not own a drill press and this is the only way I know how to turn a call with the tools I have but if there is a better way please share it with me the way i'm doing it now takes me around 1 hour to make a call starting with a square blank


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> prairiewolf the steps I take are turn blank round between centers then put my 3 jaw chuck on and chuck up blank and drill out sound chamber and 1/2'' hole past that a little bit then drill the rest of the way through for reed sleeve then sand and finish sound chamber take blank out and mount in on my 1/2'' expanding mandrel put that in the chuck and turn sand and finish the outside of the call body I do not own a drill press and this is the only way I know how to turn a call with the tools I have but if there is a better way please share it with me the way i'm doing it now takes me around 1 hour to make a call starting with a square blank


WOW, an hour to turn a call.

yeah not having a drill press is hurting you on time in my opinion. I drill a 1/4" hole in the sq blanks and then put the blank on a 1/4" mandrel, then turn. If you want a 1/2" hole at one end, I drill it before I drill the 1/4" hole and then place a wood cone shaped plug to hold the blank tight on the mandrel. If you want a flared opening, I drill that with a step drill just like I do a 1/2" hole at one end. I have a short video on here somewhere called. Turn a call in less than 8 min.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, I found the video,not real good quality but you can see how I do it. The actual video is just over 3 min but it took just uner 8 min to make the call starting with a sq blank.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14709-turning-a-call-in-8-min/


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pokey: Maybe we could make a deal on my Shopsmith. It can serve as a lathe and drill press and table saw and disk sander and...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

yes glen we may need to talk about that shop smith and pw thanks for the link I will check it out


----------

